# Mic and Soundcard for REW



## dbxdx5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Total newbie here. Can I use my Shure SM57 microphone and M-Audio 192 Audiophile soundcard for REW? If so, I gather I need some kind of powered XLR to TRS adapter to connect the SM57 to the M-Audio 192, right?

Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The SM57 is a poor choice for room measurement, because it is a vocal mic and as such has extremely limited low frequency extension, and it has a directional pick up pattern (aka polar response). 









*Shure SM 57 Frequency Response









Shure SM 57 Polar Response 
*​*


A measurement mic is omnidirectional with a small capsule, the smaller the better.









The M-Audio 192 appears to be a bad choice for a sound card as well. As far as I can see it has no mic pre amp, no XLR connectors or phantom power, which all measurement mics require.

Regards,
Wayne*


----------



## dbxdx5 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks Wayne. I appreciate you taking the time to explain.


----------

